# my new tiels i,m buying



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a pic of the breeding pair i,m buying they are like 4 years old


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

very pretty pair allen
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg....im putting the order in right now allen!!!! i definately want a whiteface lutino or the other one is just as beautiful!!!! is it a whiteface pearl?? it is stunning with only grey on the wings!!! wow....i definately want one and have informed mikey already!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are adorable! I wish I lived closer.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok allen...i guess we have a standing order for one of those chicks...let me know how much when its time...we'll talk more after you get them home but consider one of their first babies sold. I'll give you a call soon or you can call me when you get them and we'll iron something out
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i was told that they are 
i have a albino male cinnamon saddle back hen 3 yrs old 3 clutches last yr 4 and 5 babbys each time 150photos avail


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well they sure look beautiful.....not sure if i'll let mikey get one till i get back there....


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Your new pair are outstanding!!!!!  I look forward to seeing photos of their offspring.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i'd love to breed but no space lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have never heard of saddle back before


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow your going to have some very pretty baby's I love to have one but I'm sure thats quite impossible. I'd love to get a Albino hen for my Wf cockateil oh well mabie someday


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my breeder ships within canada


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just talked to the guy he is getting out of tiels and is selling this breeding pair for $150.00 on condition i come and see them first he never sells any bird without the customer seeing the birds wich i was glad to hear i was going to ask to see them first anyways


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats an outstanding price for that pair Allen i'm quite impressed at your find. They are really beautiful looking birds
Mikey
Oh and don't listen to kim she's the one saying oh we're getting one of those babies ur getting me one of those babies mister lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Saddle back*







Saddle Back just refers to where the dark feathers occur on a pied.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just got back and i saw my new breeding pair never bred this year so i,ll be getting them the end of the month and it turns out the guy is londons bird club 
show chairperson and i may be joining there club and getting a ride from him to there meetings


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

dont listen to mikey...i did say i wanted one of the babies...in fact i must say i insisted....and because my mikey loves me so much he agreed  but i want to be there when we get it  he's already got two without me...which of course is fine as the were meant to be....chico loves belle like no other...and squirt....well how could anyone resist him???...and i suppose in reality if there is the one i want from the first clutch we will get it tho i will whine a little ...thats an awesome price allen.....you will have beautiful babies too...im not sure if i want a whiteface pied or a whiteface lutino...i suppose we will wait and see what they give birth to....hopefully the first clutch will be in time with my coming home!!! that would be awesome...hahaha its great....u haven't even got the birds and you've sold one!!!....and squirtie will have a friend!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually no lutinos but albino from what i been told they produce 90% albino


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i thought the albinos are actually whiteface lutinos as an actual albino would be sterile?? maybe im confused...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes they are lutinos but this one has black eyes


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow thats cool


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> View attachment 562
> Saddle Back just refers to where the dark feathers occur on a pied.


here is a list of my tiels 
stretch common grey male split to lutino
sparkles common pearl female 
bopper male pied
cinny female cinnamon pearl
shadow common wf
snowball pied male
abbey common grey splt to pied
screetch common grey male 
yacker common grey male 
MIRACLE common grey split to emerald
soon to be 
albino male
sadle back female


----------



## Akihikio (Sep 17, 2008)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!! :O


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou i,m looking forward to them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So are we! We want pictures!!!...More pictures.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when i get them in 2 weeks from yesterday be ready for picture overload


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool!... Looking forward to it!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have never seen an albino before with no red eyes


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i think i have to put a hold on orders so far i have 8 people wanting chicks from the new pair i,m getting i don,t even have any and i,m putting a hold on them don,t wory kim and mike you were the first ones on the list my breeder wants 2 females so i have to have the first clutch DNA


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

no worries allen you just do what you gotta do and everything will be fine if it takes a while for another baby thats ok. I'm just really happy that you found such a beautiful pair at a price that was reasonable for you. I know kim would prefer the next one come after she's here lol 

Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you were the first to reserve so you get first pick


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well i won't say anything yet since you haven't even got one...who knows whats gonna happen but i appreciate the first pick!!!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

your birds are very pretty I can't wait for the pictures of your new ones. Also some of tje ones you already have would be very nice as well please.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a link to my photo bucket for you to look at

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb207/birdcrazzy/


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

actually... if he has black eyes.. he could be a black eyed clear... or a very very heavy pied...I think it´s called reverse pied.. perhaps just one tinsy tiny feather or one toenail...

anyway they both are drop dead gorgeous!!.. and if I were any closer I would soooo love to be added on that list


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well anyone on here will be added if they want to be


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I mean really really added... will you ship over to me??...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

were not allowed to ship to the usa without a vet certificate


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

... I guess it´s even less probable cause I´m way south ... all the way to Mexico hehe.. just at the border with Texas, USA.....


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is the email i got explaining the saddle back this guy is also the show chairman 

a saddle back is the bird that only has color on the wings and sometime a feather in the tail the rest is white a pied has color all over not distink like the one you are geting this one i looked fopr years to find. we are members of the london club i go to most meetings except when bad weather if you come to the show you can join there or i can give you a membership app


----------



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, that is definitely a saddleback. Looks more like a pearl as well. So perhaps Cinnamon Pearl Pied Whiteface?

As to the male, he would be a Whiteface Lutino. There is no albino mutation in the Cockatiel world. Albino means it is its own mutation, where as an all white Cockatiel with red eyes is two mutations...the Whiteface and Lutino mutations..therefore we refer to them as Whiteface Lutinos 

Most Lutinos and Whiteface Lutinos appear to have black eyes. Only under specific lighting can you see their red eyes, and even then it can be hard to determine if it is a true red, or if the light is bouncing off the retinas (which is when you see those dreaded 'red eyes' photos). The only way to tell if an adult all white bird is in fact a Whiteface Lutino would be to know of the parent's mutations, to see the chick as a baby (it would have red eyes), or to breed the bird. 

As mentioned, an all white bird with black eyes is a Clear Pied and they are far less common then Whiteface Lutinos. 

They are a beautiful pair. The hen reminds me of a male I used to have.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just confirmed the price as mentioned before 150.00 and this is also what i just found out *the hen is ready to go as there was a egg on the floor today*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How much longer do you have to wait?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome...sounds like you will have little whiteface lutino babies before you know it!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

tuesday morning 8 am


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oooooooooo not long at all!!!


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Allen, I am so jealous. I want a baby too, however I live in the United States. You have picked out a perfect pair. Can't wait to hear all about them and see lots of pictures. 

I also looked at your photobucket photos, they are awesome. I also enjoyed your red cardinal photo. Looks like all your birds are thrieving.
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Allen has lots of photos in the Cockatiel Gallery too! You should check them out. He's a great photographer.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou but i,m still a beginner


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so i took the breeding cage and a breeding box over to to my new tiels in so i get them this tuesday


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

tomorow morning i get my new breeding pair so there will be pics tomorow


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

We can hardly wait!!!


----------

